

Show HN: MD Notes - Write notes in Markdown and send as HTML - dougbarrett

I was on my iPhone using the notes tool, and I thought, "How cool would it be if when you sent the notes, they were formatted as HTML."<p>http://md.db-dev.info
======
dougbarrett
Clickable link:

<http://md.db-dev.info>

